# Aria Parlour Guitar



## mm_thompson (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a good price on one of these in the Ottawa area?

Thanks

mm


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I think they are the only dealer in Ottawa carrying Aria

http://www.ottawafolklore.com/store...2&Book_Type=Choose+a+genre&CD=Choose+a+genre#


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Try Montreal maybe?


----------



## mm_thompson (Sep 3, 2006)

*?*

What is Aria's repuation like, say if I was buying two of these guitars would they be as good as one another?

thanks
Mark


----------



## mm_thompson (Sep 3, 2006)

*?*

Another quick question, anyone know how new this model is?


----------

